# Baby rescued magpie



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Just saw this on Facebook and had to share - i just love magpies! Reminds me of the one that became really friendly with me years ago! (see attached pic) 

Rescued Magpie*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That is just too adorable.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww what a wonderful story and how cute is your old friend!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I absolutely loved this story and what a rewarding experience for the whole family, to have such a loyal companion on Penguin, the magpie. You can really see the special bond in those photos.  

By the way, I also have a rescue named Penguin, only she is a pet blue masked lovebird I found perched on my bird's cage one day. I managed to catch her and kept her on the flock after no claims of ownership have been made on her account.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That was a great story with wonderful pictures.
What a nice way to start the morning!
Thanks for sharing it with us, Wendy. *


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Penguin has her own instagram, jsyk


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a nice story! And very cute photos! It's such an adorable bird!


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*I just knew you guys would appreciate this! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Of course we would! Wonderful article, and the pictures are stunning  I love stories like this, and I wish we would see more of this instead of "X just bombed Y" on the news  
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

This is just the sweetest story ever and those pics are just heart melting


----------

